# project_sentra pics



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

So many pple have asked me for pics of my b13 sentra. Well, here they are. And for those of you who sit there and say, that looks like shit. Duh. And for anyone who wants to talk shit, and rag on b13's (((mine imparticular....see me again at the end of '03)))

PROJECT SENTRA


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Man I hope someone paid you to take that car. Good luck with the project.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm just wondering how much if you did pay for the car, how much was it? Oh and I doint think your anyone will talk shit, It'll be consructional criticism. But you can handle it! So what are the plans for the car? And I take it the engine is in good condition? Well anyways good luck!


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

My parents paid $100 for the car 2 yrs ago, and i got a whole new front end, (brand new parts) for under $450 and the other core support and inner fender wells was free. The plans for the car are undisclosed as for now, until the first week of January. During the first week of January I will post a list of mods for this car. 
Any CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM is welcome.
The engine, I'm not sure how good the engine is. But thats why its a project. If its not, then I'll just swap it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

May you have good success with project_sentra. Looking forword to the upgrades and a "new look".


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

"I said a 10-second car, not a 10 minute car...You could push it across the finish line, or tow it...this will decimate all once you put about 10 grand into it..."


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

umm dude you picked a shitty project car..... no offence or anything that is a nice car but it isnt a car built for speed 4 door automatic just go look for a 2 door standard xe i got mine for 500 and it is my little project car till i drive my mazda 626 (POS) off of an enormus cliff into a river with jagged rocks in it.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

92xe said:


> *just go look for a 2 door standard xe i got mine for 500 *


My wife got my back-up '91 SE-R for $700 (130k miles, no dents, good paint, excellant interior, minimal rust under trunk seal). The deals are out there. You just need to be patient.

But if you really wanted a 4-door then it looks like you are on your way to a very educational project.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

All 4 door cars.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Guess it takes all kinds. The first pic of the B13 is not bad. Very clean except for that thing on the trunk. The second is too much for me. The third is nice. I think I would go for a G20 though.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Wasnt that blue b-14 photoshopped? I remember seeing that pic before and I think someone changed the color. My XE is a two door auto and I am trying to keep myself from buying stuff for that car because i know that even with hop up cars , I will never keep up with a manual, especially the fact that they have a whole extra gear. BTW:, what model enkei rims are those? I want a set. haha


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I guess we all have to start somewhere and finding an inexpensive car is not always easy. I'm lucky if I can get a 1990 B12 for less than $1000 CDN where I live so I'd say $100 is cheap although the work alone to fix the structural damage did add up. I assume it's a Base Model Sentra, very similar to mine although my auto shifter is the latest style considering I have a 1995 B13. I have the ugly steering wheel like you also but bought an SE-R leather wrapped wheel to replace it. 

*SentraXERacer*, those are Enkei RS6 wheels. It's a fairly light wheel if you get the 15" being 17.51 lbs compared to other brands...but you can get much lighter.

*project_sentra*, you can check out my car from the links in my Sig. since mine is still stock as well and the projects will start this spring hopefully. Better late than never I guess. Even if you give up on the car before doing everything you want, at least you'll have a reliable ride in the mean time for the most part...considering the B13 history.


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

Due to recent events (I.E.) Stupid pple with nothing else to do than break into my 88 Caddy and steal my $165 cd player and my tool box, plans for the future may change slightly. After the holidays I'm goin to trade the ole pimp mobile in for another vehicle. Something that doesn't need work, and something I can mod as soon as I get it. Plans for the Sentra are still goin to take place though. I'll just be workin on two vehicles at once.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

project_sentra said:


> *After the holidays I'm goin to trade the ole pimp mobile in for another vehicle. Something that doesn't need work, and something I can mod as soon as I get it. *


Sorry for your misfortune, but it may lead to better things. So does this mean you'll be searching for a B13 SE-R or NX2000?


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

> Sorry for your misfortune, but it may lead to better things. So does this mean you'll be searching for a B13 SE-R or NX2000?


I'm not sure what I'll be getting. It may just be another vehicle that I can use just for work. Don't know yet. But I'll keep ya informed.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm starting on a B13 myself....


----------

